

Eventful.com a hit? - imsrk

is eventful.com a success in the US? or in any part of the world?
======
jaspalsawhney
The only way one can come to the conclusion to that question is either

1\. You agree/disagree that they are different? - I think they are different
because the whole concept behind demanding an artist to come and play in your
town is no doubt very sticky. I speak out of experience because my wife for
all her love for Yanni is getting to see him play live in Toronto next year
using eventful.

2\. The only thing which is left to find is how many 'demands' have been met
this way? Maybe there are not many but I know that Eventful has one strong
supporter in my wife and they'll have me too cheering for them if my fav
singer comes to town.

